# Recommend a PS3 Game or two



## mattie (Jan 14, 2009)

Completed Drake's Fortune and Mirror's Edge, Farcry 2 a touch dull.

What else?  Metal Gear Solid is top of the list, absolutely loved that on PS1.  Is there a new Splinter Cell due?  Tomb Raider any cop?


----------



## sunnyG (Jan 14, 2009)

Call Of Duty - World At War 

Fallout 3

FarCry 2 was such a let down


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2009)

Little big planet
Resistance 2


----------



## softybabe (Jan 14, 2009)

sunnyG said:


> Call Of Duty - World At War



^^^ this...apparently


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 14, 2009)

CoD 4 is much better. Tomb Raider is pants.


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2009)

Got COD 4 on the PC, are the console versions different?

Just found out they're making a sequel to Drake's fortune.  Hopefully more puzzling, less shooting.


----------



## mattie (Jan 15, 2009)

sunnyG said:


> Call Of Duty - World At War
> 
> Fallout 3
> 
> FarCry 2 was such a let down



Cheers, Fallout added to list


----------



## Structaural (Jan 15, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> CoD 4 is much better. Tomb Raider is pants.



oh shit, is it? (my gf loves Tomb Raider - it's the only reason she's letting me buy a PS3)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 15, 2009)

CoD4 is a way better 1 player game than CoD: WaW.

I'd also recc:

Burnout Paradise City
Super Stardust HD (only £8)
MGS4


----------



## mattie (Jan 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> CoD4 is a way better 1 player game than CoD: WaW.
> 
> I'd also recc:
> 
> ...



Metal Gear is definitely on the list - PS1 version was an awesome game.


----------



## Ozric (Jan 15, 2009)

Wipeout HD, £11.99 from the Playstation store, addictive, pretty and a great soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2009)

Structaural said:


> oh shit, is it? (my gf loves Tomb Raider - it's the only reason she's letting me buy a PS3)



Well, if she loves Tomb Raider after having played anything after TR2, then she'll probably love it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 15, 2009)

Ozric said:


> Wipeout HD, £11.99 from the Playstation store, addictive, pretty and a great soundtrack.



OO yeah, especially the Zone tracks!


----------



## Structaural (Jan 15, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well, if she loves Tomb Raider after having played anything after TR2, then she'll probably love it.



She thought the last one: Legend was wicked but hated the one before that (jeez, Legend was the 7th, I only remember the 1st and the 2nd one).

If the PC version is anything to go by, GRiD is a blinding GT style racer. I'll be getting that...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

Just taken delivery of "Little Big Planet". I am excited!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 23, 2009)

Dead Space


----------

